
Ask HN: Article from 2016 that graphed college major vs. prestige vs. salary? - arikr
Does anyone know it?<p>IIRC, it did the rounds on &quot;tech twitter,&quot; and seemed to show that degree was a better predictor of salary than college prestige
======
Smaointe
I think this is what you're looking for -
[http://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21646220-it-
depe...](http://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21646220-it-depends-what-
you-study-not-where)

~~~
employee123
Bottom line, if you want to earn more get an STEM degree. These Art degrees
can't do much with all those fanciness.

~~~
ASpring
> These Art degrees can't do much[...]

This pretension is exactly why there is so much animosity towards "techies"
who sneer at anyone not working in a technical discipline.

